# My Gasification build



## binfordw (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Thought I'd share my current build here.  I'm getting pretty excited to get this thing finished, I'm aiming at the end of the month!!

Let me know what you think!

http://www.outdoorboilerforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=53


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 5, 2014)

Incredible!  Fantastic skills!


----------



## bmblank (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't envy you having to weld around the tubes at the top there. There's some tight spaces in there.
Are you going to have some turbulators in those tubes?


----------



## stayfitz (Oct 5, 2014)

binfordw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought I'd share my current build here.  I'm getting pretty excited to get this thing finished, I'm aiming at the end of the month!!
> 
> ...



One of the most impressive builds/projects I have every seen! Incredible!


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 5, 2014)

How will you clean all of those tubes?  Looks awesome but I can't help but think you're going to have some challenges keeping her running at her peak.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks guys,

I don't plan on using turbulators- atleast not right away.  I believe I will have enough/too much heat transfer as is, will need to see how the stack temps are after things get settled in.

The tubes should be easy to clean, they all have large access doors to them.  I'll just get a pair of brushes to fit the large and small tubes and keep in the back of the boiler.

The welding wasn't bad, I did the welds before the boxes were assembled.  Impossible(Impractical at least!) to weld both sides however.  I double welded every other seam, would like to have done all seams that way, but just not possible.

This thing is H U G E.  It looked soo much smaller on the computer screen lol.  I feel a little stupid for making it so damn big, but I guess its better to have it too big than too small.


----------



## stayfitz (Oct 5, 2014)

The internal water volume looks massive!  What do you anticipate quantity to be?


----------



## binfordw (Oct 5, 2014)

stayfitz said:


> The internal water volume looks massive!  What do you anticipate quantity to be?




When sizing the water jacket, I calculated roughly, it was up to 400 gal without including the front/back 2" spaces, and directly above the firebox (tubing and space above).  Should be in the 475-500gal range I believe.


----------



## mr.fixit (Oct 5, 2014)

Some nice welding there binfordw. 
Are you going to weld some stays on the sides to keep it from bulging?
Is this going to be a non pressurized  system?
Will it have a slotted nozzle or something different?


----------



## binfordw (Oct 5, 2014)

mr.fixit said:


> Some nice welding there binfordw.
> Are you going to weld some stays on the sides to keep it from bulging?
> Is this going to be a non pressurized  system?
> Will it have a slotted nozzle or something different?




Thanks,

Yes, I'm not fully decided on what kind of supports yet, but something to support the sides.  I might drill holes and use a few lengths of 1/2" barstock through the jacket, that I can weld to the firebox.  Might be tricky to reach, but doable.

Nonpressurized, and I'm thinking about 2 slotted nozzles.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you think you're going to be in the condensing range with all of that heat exchange area?  If so, how will you manage the condensate?


----------



## binfordw (Oct 6, 2014)

stee6043 said:


> Do you think you're going to be in the condensing range with all of that heat exchange area?  If so, how will you manage the condensate?




I have plans of adding an adjustable vent in the rear heat exchanger access box.  It needs a separator plate, and I am making it removable to give more room for cleaning the vertical first pass tubes.  Adding an adjustable vent on that plate should allow me to keep the temps at the stack higher if needed.


----------



## brant2000 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm very impressed!  Wish I had the time and skills to do something like this.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 7, 2014)

brant2000 said:


> I'm very impressed!  Wish I had the time and skills to do something like this.




Thanks Brant,  I wish I had the time too! I basically live in my shop when I'm not sleeping or at work (I run a small business at home as well). The pressures on to get everything ready, but I think I can pull it off.

New updates added tonight,  Almost finished with my airbox!


----------



## binfordw (Oct 7, 2014)

More progress.  Mounted airbox and finished access door.  Also put together a quick control panel for lights and push buttons.













Full thread here    http://www.outdoorboilerforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=53


----------



## Tennman (Oct 7, 2014)

I love it! This kind of creativity and industriousness makes small businesses and our country great! Big congrats. I'll bet your pretty successful with this kind of work ethic. Pretty handy to have a CNC Plasma cutter laying around. Are you going from CAD > G code > cut steel? I'm looking forward to seeing you make fire and heat.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 7, 2014)

Tennman said:


> I love it! This kind of creativity and industriousness makes small businesses and our country great! Big congrats. I'll bet your pretty successful with this kind of work ethic. Pretty handy to have a CNC Plasma cutter laying around. Are you going from CAD > G code > cut steel? I'm looking forward to seeing you make fire and heat.




Thanks!

Yea,  drawing everything in CAD, using CAM software to generate code and plugging that into my table software.  Got a big ol' folder of files at this point!


----------



## Mike Fromme (Oct 8, 2014)

I saw the doors on your other thread. Might be a little late now but... On my boiler the manufacturer sandwiched some insulation between the steel and refractory. It looks like a dense version of roxul. Might be something g to keep in mind if the steel is getting to hot.

Very nice work!


----------



## binfordw (Oct 8, 2014)

I wasn't too sure on the doors, I figured worst case they would last a season, and I could try something different next year.  I think even if they get really hot, it should stay pretty even due to all the firebrick/mortar, and maybe prevent/minimize warping.


If nothing else, the doors are very, very stout. lol.  I'll need to think out my hinges well.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 9, 2014)

WOW.  Nice work binfordw!


----------



## binfordw (Oct 11, 2014)

Gasifier said:


> WOW.  Nice work binfordw!




Thanks!


Few friends showed up yesterday to help me lay the boiler safely on its face, to finish welds and add feet.  





Got them to hang around long enough to get it sit back on the feet when finished, now I'm finishing some welds, and starting on my door hinges!


----------



## lazeedan (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice build!


----------



## binfordw (Oct 16, 2014)

lazeedan said:


> Nice build!



Thanks!


New updates tonight to main thread, Have all doors in place and nearly finished.  Spent the past days finding and repairing leaks, had way more than I thought for sure.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 17, 2014)

Latches!

Spent a bit of time resting at the computer, and drew up this latch.  I cut a set to see how it would do, I think they should work fine.  As mentioned in the main build thread, I think I'll sandwich the levers between 2 of the mount pads (theres only one shown in the pic- bottom part)


----------



## bmblank (Oct 17, 2014)

That thing is effing huge!


----------



## salecker (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks awesome
One thing i noticed in the last pic was just 3 stays in one row. Stays is what I'm calling the metal rods between inner and outer boiler metal.The Econoburn i have has at least twice as many just in the upper burn chamber.I remember seeing a video comparing the Econoburn to another boiler and that was one of the features that was pointed out.
 Thomas


----------



## BoilerMan (Oct 18, 2014)

When I added secondary air tubes to my previous boiler I used mild steel.  They could not take the heat at all, lasted about one cord before turning into bananas.  I sourced some 304SS tubing, drilled it and they lasted much better.  Just FYI.

Also, depending on how your doors hold up, you can use Varmiculite sheets for some insulation.  

TS


----------



## binfordw (Oct 18, 2014)

BoilerMan said:


> When I added secondary air tubes to my previous boiler I used mild steel.  They could not take the heat at all, lasted about one cord before turning into bananas.  I sourced some 304SS tubing, drilled it and they lasted much better.  Just FYI.
> 
> Also, depending on how your doors hold up, you can use Varmiculite sheets for some insulation.
> 
> TS




Were the tubes "free", not in firebrick?  I could see that warping.  I plan on firebricking the tube in place, should keep it from warping I think.


----------



## NHcpa (Oct 18, 2014)

Binfordw, what is your background? This isn't a weekend warrior project...


----------



## binfordw (Oct 18, 2014)

NHcpa said:


> Binfordw, what is your background? This isn't a weekend warrior project...




I work maintenance at a local factory- but at home I run a tiny business making airgun targets.  I made my plasma table 4-5 years ago to be able to cut my own parts, and that's about it.  I do some occasional plasma jobs for local shops, but its often sporadic.


----------



## NHcpa (Oct 18, 2014)

You have a great talent - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buzz Saw (Oct 19, 2014)

binfordw said:


> I work maintenance at a local factory- but at home I run a tiny business making airgun targets.  I made my plasma table 4-5 years ago to be able to cut my own parts, and that's about it.  I do some occasional plasma jobs for local shops, but its often sporadic.


Made your own table? Can you give me some details on what motors/drives and software you are using?  Perhaps a link to point me in the right direction.  Thanks!  BTW your workmanship is awesome.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 20, 2014)

Buzz Saw said:


> Made your own table? Can you give me some details on what motors/drives and software you are using?  Perhaps a link to point me in the right direction.  Thanks!  BTW your workmanship is awesome.




Thanks Buzz Saw, I sent you a PM.  (Or a conversation, I assume its the same thing here)


----------



## binfordw (Oct 23, 2014)

I scored a large amount of free used firebrick and fiberboard from work a few days ago.  I've spent the past few days making a HUGE mess, cutting used bricks back into uniform shapes.

I set up an old chop saw to make the cutting easy.





Its a big mess, but I like this brick better anyway, plus, I can return the unused brick I bought.


----------



## salecker (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi binfordw
 I was working on my Ecocnoburn last night getting ready to replace the nozzle.I took note that there were 3 rows of stays on each side of the boiler just in the firebox,and 2 rows on the back wall.The back wall is shorter because of the flue.I know there are additional rows in the lower chamber as well.
 Just an observation
 Thomas


----------



## maple1 (Oct 25, 2014)

But, isn't the Econoburn pressurized - and this one isn't?


----------



## binfordw (Oct 25, 2014)

salecker said:


> Hi binfordw
> I was working on my Ecocnoburn last night getting ready to replace the nozzle.I took note that there were 3 rows of stays on each side of the boiler just in the firebox,and 2 rows on the back wall.The back wall is shorter because of the flue.I know there are additional rows in the lower chamber as well.
> Just an observation
> Thomas




I appreciate the suggestion,  I would prefer more supports, and I may still add 3 more per side.


----------



## salecker (Oct 25, 2014)

maple1 said:


> But, isn't the Econoburn pressurized - and this one isn't?


Sorry i missed that


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Oct 26, 2014)

Buzz Saw said:


> Made your own table? Can you give me some details on what motors/drives and software you are using?  Perhaps a link to point me in the right direction.  Thanks!  BTW your workmanship is awesome.



I'd be interested in the same information. I also work factory maintenance. Buying a plasma table is for sissies.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 26, 2014)

Chicken Farmer said:


> I'd be interested in the same information. I also work factory maintenance. Buying a plasma table is for sissies.




I sent you the same info


----------



## binfordw (Oct 26, 2014)

So now I have my pad poured, and about half of my tubing buried.  I finished the exhaust stack, and got it welded into place.  I also welded in 2 in's and 2 out's, 1" fittings for my pumps and returns.  The pump fittings have tubes that run through the water jacket towards the front, and are braced internally.

While I wont fully make the end of month deadline, it still feels like a victory.  The pad really needs a week to cure anyway I'd say, before sitting 2500+ lbs on it.  I plan to move this beast 2 weeks from now, and get it sit on the pad.  Then hopefully same weekend get the enclosure built and insulated.  That gives me 2 weeks to finish all the loose ends, which I feel pretty good about.

Won't be long now!


----------



## maple1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I think I would have gone bigger on the piping fittings.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 26, 2014)

maple1 said:


> I think I would have gone bigger on the piping fittings.




Why?  I felt 1" was reasonable, as one 1" feeds house (which is fairly small), and the other 1" feeds shop.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Easier pumping and more heat moving capacity? That's without knowing your heatloads and how far away they are though.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 26, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Easier pumping and more heat moving capacity? That's without knowing your heatloads and how far away they are though.




Thats why I felt 1" was suitable, my house is small, 1700 sq/ft, and 85 ft from boiler.  Shop is 36x45 and right at boiler, but main heat will be 2 back rooms that are about 16x16' each.

Regardless, I already have 1" pex tubing, so its a done deal.  1.25" would have put me in the poor house from the prices I saw anyway.  Seems the majority of people use 1", even for much much larger spaces, so surely its suitable for what I'm doing.


----------



## bmblank (Oct 26, 2014)

1" at 85 ft seems like it'd be quite the pressure drop. Gotta remember 1" pex is close to 3/4" I.d.


----------



## binfordw (Oct 26, 2014)

bmblank said:


> 1" at 85 ft seems like it'd be quite the pressure drop. Gotta remember 1" pex is close to 3/4" I.d.



More like 7/8" really


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Oct 28, 2014)

Got the info. Thanks!!


----------



## binfordw (Oct 30, 2014)

New Updates to the build thread

http://www.outdoorboilerforums.com/viewforum.php?f=2


I'm within 2 weeks of moving it to the pad now.  Spent some time tonight reworking the latches to a simpler design (which I really like), and testing the final seams at the top for leaks.  

All thats left now really is a few more bricks/mortar in the secondary, cut the floor plates, cut/weld the top cover on the water jacket, add a fill port and the water level float, and thats about it.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Oct 31, 2014)

Read about the build on the other site.  Any clue how many hours you have in this beast?

Love the workmanship. As more time goes into the boiler it is slowly becoming a work of art l!


----------



## wooddope (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow! Amazing craftsmanship. If this ends up working as good as it looks I may be interested in purchasing the next one you make, what will it cost me?


----------



## binfordw (Nov 2, 2014)

Buzz Saw said:


> Read about the build on the other site.  Any clue how many hours you have in this beast?
> 
> Love the workmanship. As more time goes into the boiler it is slowly becoming a work of art l!




Thanks!

No real idea on the hours, I did start it at the end of June however.  Granted, there was a lot of time wasted just sitting around and waiting to buy materials.  This past month I have been pretty busy with it, and covered a lot of ground.  At the first of August all it was was firebox, secondary and heat exchangers.  That amount of work could have been done in 2 weeks fairly easily.


----------



## binfordw (Nov 2, 2014)

wooddope said:


> Wow! Amazing craftsmanship. If this ends up working as good as it looks I may be interested in purchasing the next one you make, what will it cost me?




Lol no idea!  I am no professional builder by any stretch.  It has been a fun project that I sure am excited to see working.  I wouldn't be against making another, especially if it wasn't me footing the bill!

I have visions of a wood processor in mind next, sure would be nice to take the labor out of wood cutting.....


----------



## binfordw (Nov 8, 2014)

Nearing the end!

I'm moving the boiler to pad today.  Ran around all day gathering supplies for weekend progress, and spent the late hours tonight finishing loose ends.  

Its wired, tested and waiting to be hefted onto its final resting place.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 8, 2014)

No paint?


----------



## Mike Fromme (Nov 8, 2014)

maple1 said:


> No paint?


He's planning a shed to go around it.


----------



## binfordw (Nov 8, 2014)

Yea, I plan on spraying some- mainly on the weld seams and anything cut/sanded ground.  

Trying to decide if I need high temp paint or not.  I know I dont need it for areas away from the door openings, but unsure if regular paint will be ok.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I used the cheapest rust paint I could find for my storage tanks. Stunk like crazy once I heated the tanks but it sort of baked on nicely. That's likely what I'd try. Goes on in no time flat with a roller just dipping it in a gallon can of it.


----------



## binfordw (Nov 8, 2014)

Its moved!  finally!

More pics on the main thread.
http://www.outdoorboilerforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=53&p=1598#p1598


----------



## mr.fixit (Nov 8, 2014)

What do You figure that thing weighs binfordw ?
Looks like the front tires on the loader tractor are squatting a bit.
I bet after all that work you can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## binfordw (Nov 9, 2014)

mr.fixit said:


> What do You figure that thing weighs binfordw ?
> Looks like the front tires on the loader tractor are squatting a bit.
> I bet after all that work you can't wait to fire it up.




The tires were low I believe- might be a little deceving.  I think I would guess 2500-2800lbs.  Be neat to know for sure.

I do know the tractor didn't break a sweat.  Not sure of the capacity though.

I am dying to fire it.  Hopefully try it in a day or two, should have the sheet metal by Wednesday to be finished- in the nick of time.  Highs of 30, lows nearing the teens for thurs/Friday!


----------



## binfordw (Nov 10, 2014)

Been burning 2 days now!

Everything going pretty well, However I'm not seeing gasification yet.  Not sure if my airflow isnt right or what.  

When I open the loading door, it flames up more, if I shut that and open the front secondary door, you can see flames rolling though the nozzles, but it seems to stop fairly soon.

I do have alot of air at the secondary nozzles, as I didnt add a way to adjust it yet.  Maybe I will cut that air back and get more air into the main airtubes- bigger holes?  I have 1/2" holes currently, might be choking the air back too much.

Otherwise, its burning well, and heating the house great.  I left the thermostat maxed the first night, and the house was absolutely roasting in the morning. My wife even said it was HOT.  Which trust me, that means its really, really hot lol.

Finished framing the doors tonight, and will be picking up my sheetmetal Wed morning.  I hope to be finished Wednesday- winter is pretty much hitting us later that day and into thursday.


----------



## lazeedan (Nov 10, 2014)

That is great! Good luck getting it fine tuned!


----------



## binfordw (Nov 10, 2014)

lazeedan said:


> That is great! Good luck getting it fine tuned!




Thanks!

Had a helpful tip from another forum member, that I likely had too much air.  I cut it back, and low and behold, that was my problem!

Night and day difference, seems to really be gassifying well now!


----------



## kjahnz (Nov 11, 2014)

binfordw said:


> Yea, I plan on spraying some- mainly on the weld seams and anything cut/sanded ground.
> 
> Trying to decide if I need high temp paint or not.  I know I dont need it for areas away from the door openings, but unsure if regular paint will be ok.


If your just doing the welds, use a zinc rich, cold galvinized spray paint. Wire brush clean and spray it on. Sherain Williams is what we use at the refinery.


----------



## Tennman (Nov 12, 2014)

Heck Yeah  Put a big *MADE in the USA* sticker on the front of that sucker!


----------



## binfordw (Nov 12, 2014)

Tennman said:


> Heck Yeah  Put a big *MADE in the USA* sticker on the front of that sucker!




I could pick a sticker like that up on amazon direct from China!

I planned a neat badge for top access door, but haven't had the time to finish it.  I cut a stainless banner shaped plate I was going to engrave on the mill with something neat.


As for the build, I was at it all day finishing the framing, adding insulation, and hanging sheetmetal.  I have all the metal done but the front eave, and the trimwork.  I drained boiler today to add valves I should have done in the first place, and am currently refilling.  I should be firing it again later tonight!  Now it has 5 layers of R-13 + a layer of foil bubble, and 3 layers + bubble on the sides.  It should retain heat a bit better :D

I loaded it at 10pm last night, temps in low 30's and WINDY, and the house was still nice and toasty at 10am.  The boiler had all but burned out however- temp down to 100 ish,- but thats uninsulated still.  Not bad IMO.


----------



## Tennman (Nov 13, 2014)

Heeeeyyyyy..... I know why you so clever..... You're related to the guys making the cool tools on that show Home Improvement. Tim Allen talks about your family a lot.

Pretty funny "Made in USA" sticker made in China...... sigh.


----------

